# Becherovka Double Ice Blast



## Hooked (23/11/17)

I just happened to come across this and while it doesn't appeal to me, it certainly looks interesting. 

"Becherovka is an alcoholic liquid made in the Czech Republic. It is flavored with a number of herbs and spices including cinnamon and anise seed."
http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-becherovka.htm

I've never seen it mentioned on the forum and I wonder if anyone has ever tried it - or tried the drink itself?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

